# Percheron body improvement?



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

what a gorgeous animal! I notice a difference in her top line.


----------



## Little Jane (Mar 7, 2013)

I hadn't heard of EPSM before--had to look it up! I do see an improvement in her topline. She is a gorgeous mare!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Maybe this video will help more....


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

This is fascinating to me as I've never seen a horse with this! But she seems to have improved A TON!


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

I think she looks great! That video you posted, shows her using her top line. Her top line is definantly improving. Her coat looks good too. Great job! 

What changes have you done with her diet? I'm curious...


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

SaddleStrings said:


> I think she looks great! That video you posted, shows her using her top line. Her top line is definantly improving. Her coat looks good too. Great job!
> 
> What changes have you done with her diet? I'm curious...


Well, I've always tried to keep her on a low sugar/carb diet with a ration balancer, hay and pasture since she is a VERY easy keeper. A little over a month ago, I found out she is EPSM positive. So, I have had to introduce 2 lbs of fat into her diet using a combo of oil, cool cal and ground flax.


----------



## Gent N Diva (Aug 12, 2010)

She looks great. Do you have a surcingle and side reins? That would help her keep her head lower and use her back more to bring it up as much as possible, if used correctly. If you don't know how to adjust them properly perhaps there is someone near you who could help you. It really will help her build her topline better and make it stronger if she were to work with her head lower. You are doing a great job with her.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

What size is your pen? Your big mare handles it easily. I'm thinking of adding a panel or two to mine.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Gent N Diva said:


> She looks great. Do you have a surcingle and side reins? That would help her keep her head lower and use her back more to bring it up as much as possible, if used correctly. If you don't know how to adjust them properly perhaps there is someone near you who could help you. It really will help her build her topline better and make it stronger if she were to work with her head lower. You are doing a great job with her.


Thanks Gent! I used sidereins and a circingle quite a while back when I first got her. She did fine (I know how to use them). However, she was going through quite a few lameness issues then so I backed off of her work. Now she is very sound and she is working a lot between trail rides, ground driving and now lunging. I am going to start lunging her on a line in the arena to give her more room, and I may just bring the sidereins out again! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> What size is your pen? Your big mare handles it easily. I'm thinking of adding a panel or two to mine.


I think our roundpen is too small for her, especially at the canter...it's only about 50'. I think I am going to start lunging her on a line in the arena and have her practice controlling her body on the circle. She can get excited and pull on the halter a bit, even pull on me....she is very powerful, oy.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I think the thing I notice most since I got her is that she looks more proportioned. She used to look like a huge chest attached to a huge butt by a little worm middle....lol.


----------

